# wild bunny rehab, anything I can do?



## carolinasculpture (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi!  I work at a nature center and folks bring us all kinds of animals to help.  Usually they are either really beyond help or turn out to be ok and we can release them.  Well, a little over a week ago someone brought us two cottontails which she had pulled from the mouth of her dog.  They were under a week old and still had their eyes closed.  I was pretty sure they were goners, but had to give it a try.  Much to my surprise, they began to gain and were even a little chubby!  I kept looking around for a donor rabbit from which to get the "poo from the first time through" so I could get the beneficial bacteria which they would need.  I didn't manage to find any, but a vet told me to get some bene-bac.  I ordered it immediately, and it came today.  However, one of the bunnies had diarrhea this morning, had been fine last night, and it died this afternoon.  Now the other bunny doesn't seem to be eating as much...
I am guessing the bunny is about 2 weeks old.  Is there anything I can do?  Any advise would really help!  We feel pretty sad, but knew all along that this could happen.  Thanks!


----------



## carolinasculpture (Sep 2, 2012)

That bad, huh?  Well, here's hoping for the best.  Again, anything you can think of to make the remaining bunny happy. comfortable and or well would be a big help!  Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 2, 2012)

I would go ahead and give the Benebac. At this point it can't hurt.

Good luck with the rabbit.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't know anything about rehabing wild bunnies but nutramax makes a probiotic just for rabbits. It's called proviable-rb. There is a tube and then some powder you put in the water, which you could mix in with the formula. It would have been best if you could have found a foster mom that had buns the same size as these.


----------



## carolinasculpture (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi!  Thanks for the help!  I am going to look up the nutramax product and see if it is about the same as the bene-bac.  It also has a tube of gel and a powder.  I, too, wish that I could have found a foster Momma, but couldn't even find a "poo donor"!  
The remaining bunny still seems to be OK, but they can go downhill so fast!  This morning he ate well and so far doesn't have any signs of diarrhea.  Thanks again!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 3, 2012)

Glad it is working out for you. Hopefully the little one will survive.


----------

